# KDE auf deutsch umstellen

## floe-de

Hallo,

ich habe es nach 15 Stunden geschaft (die Zeit stimmt )

KDE 3.0.3 zu kompilieren nun hab ich es gestartet und

es ist alles in Englisch nagut, aber besser wäre es doch in deutsch

ich habe im KDE Kontrolzentrum bei Country auf Germany gestellt aber

bei Language steht immer noch Englisch.

Und bei Add Language kan ich deutsch nicht auswählen.

Was muß ich also tun um KDE mit deutschen Menüs zu bekommen ?

----------

## bernd

einfach ein    emerge app-i18n/kde-i18n-de    machen. Dann kde neu starten und schon kannst du im kontrollzentrum deutsch einstellen.

naja ein   emerge kde-i18n-de   sollte auch funktionieren 

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## floe-de

Vielen Dank, bin eben noch Newbie und 

durch meine früheren Versuche mit den großen

Distributionen verwöhnt.

----------

## meyerm

BTW: Wenn Du dann KOffice nutzen willst, wird DAS nicht auf Deutsch sein. Dazu musst Du nach der Installation von selbigem auch noch die koffice-i18n-de emergen (vielleicht schon klar, aber lieber einmal zuviel als einmal zu wenig gesagt  :Wink: )

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

15h???????????

Du hast 15 Stunden gebraucht? Auf dem Duron 800?????

Auf meinem 1 Ghz Duron mit 384MB hats inklusive QT nicht ganz 8h gedauert

greetz 

cocaxx

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *cocaxx wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Auf meinem 1 Ghz Duron mit 384MB hats inklusive QT nicht ganz 8h gedauert
> 
> 

 

warscheinlich hat er mehr USE flags drinnen(bei mir dauerts mit 20 useflags 2x so lang)

jax

----------

## floe-de

Ich hab morgens um kurz vor 8 Uhr mit emerge kde angefangen und dann

abends um 23 Uhr nach den tüten, angefangen die Config zu bearbeiten.

Dachte auch das es nicht so lange dauert, falsch gedacht   :Confused: 

Bei den Use Flags hab ich alles auf Standard gelassen.

----------

## de4d

irgendwelche bremsen (e.g. hdparm -d0)?

ich hab bei mir nie gestoppt, aber es hat _wesentlich_ kuerzer gedauert.

... und hab auch alles voll useflags

----------

## easy2k

Das mit den 15 Stunden kenne ich auch.

Meiner braucht auch so lange für kde. (da ist X aber nicht dabei)

Celleron 1000; 160 mb Ram

----------

## floe-de

Also keine Bremsen die ersichtlich wären.

Bei hdparm sah es folgendermaßen aus: hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdb

Unter Umständen waren aber die Server überfüllt, da ich einige male nur Downloadraten con 20kb/s hatte anstatt der 80kb/s dort ging bestimmt

auch viel Zeit verloren.

----------

